# Wann gibt es Zwangsversteigerung........



## Liwi (13. April 2005)

bzw. kommt es überhaupt dazu ?

Bräuchte da einen neuen Hintebau in den auch ein 2.3 Michelin reinpasst ohne im Wiegetritt zu streifen !


----------



## DerRoggemann (13. April 2005)

Joa, würd ich mich auch für interessieren, aber soweit ich weiß is da schon so gut wie alles weg, kurz gesagt, ich glaube die ham nich mehr viel. Die restlichen Teile gehn da weg wie warme Semmel und die wenigen Bergwerk-Händler (bezieht sich auf den Vergleich zu anderen "Edelmarken" ) die es noch gab ham sich auch noch ordentlich eingedeckt.

Tja , ich glaub da wird nich viel draus !  
Gruß Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gearshifter (14. April 2005)

Ha ha....es gibt noch genügend Material und versteigert wird auch nix. Es wird nämlich unter neuer Führung (keine große Bikeschmiede) mit Bergwerk witergehen. Gedulde dich noch 2 Wochen...dann gibts bestimmt die ersten ofiziellen Infos und anständige Preise, wie es sich gehört.


Yeahh ...Geiz ist geil...kauf dir doch ein Canyon oder ein Mountain Ass - Hinterbau und papp dir das Bergwerklogo drauf


----------



## der alte ron (14. April 2005)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. kommt es überhaupt dazu ?


 

Krahhh , krahhh , krähz ....


----------



## Faunusbiker (14. April 2005)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> bzw. kommt es überhaupt dazu ?
> 
> Bräuchte da einen neuen Hintebau in den auch ein 2.3 Michelin reinpasst ohne im Wiegetritt zu streifen !



Die Dummheit der Leute kennt echt keine Grenzen!!!!!








siehe auch!!!!


----------



## zastafari (14. April 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Ha ha....es gibt noch genügend Material und versteigert wird auch nix. Es wird nämlich unter neuer Führung (keine große Bikeschmiede) mit Bergwerk witergehen. Gedulde dich noch 2 Wochen...dann gibts bestimmt die ersten ofiziellen Infos und anständige Preise, wie es sich gehört.



Wer sagt denn das??  Auf jeden Fall wird wohl nichts versteigert...eher der ganze Krempel samt Logo verramscht...dann wird das ganze vielleicht zur Hausmarke von Rose oder so...

Kann man Bergwerk denn nicht einfach sterben lassen....besser als das ganze Geschnösel mit Votec oder Papst....


----------



## daif (14. April 2005)

BW sollte entweder so individuell (nur besser;-) weitergeführt werden oder man sollte die Marke sterben lassen....

weiterführung durch Rose? glaub ich net, das grenzt ja an Leichenschändung


----------



## Fettkloß (17. April 2005)

> Ha ha....es gibt noch genügend Material und versteigert wird auch nix. Es wird nämlich unter neuer Führung (keine große Bikeschmiede) mit Bergwerk witergehen. Gedulde dich noch 2 Wochen...dann gibts bestimmt die ersten ofiziellen Infos und anständige Preise, wie es sich gehört.



mensch werner - erzähl mal - wie soll das funktionieren ???? der könig ist tot es lebe der könig      ---- oder wie ?????????????????


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. April 2005)

Hi fettkloß, Hallo Werner

mir fällt es wie Schuppen vor die Augen:

Sollte der Brand BERGWERK weiterleben könnt ich mir folgende neue Konstellation vorstellen:
Vertrieb: BIKEMAX, 
Managment und Produktion: Steiner, Voitl, Zebisch (ehemalige VOTEC Gründer und Mitarbeiter)
Preis: 10-12 % unter Canyon

Das hat doch was, oder ?


----------



## DerRoggemann (17. April 2005)

Ich fänds auch besser , wenn Bergwerk jetzt sterben würde.
Das wäre dann eine Art Märtyrertod. Denn die Marke hatte etwas exquisites und eine eingefleischte Community (wie man sieht hat sie die immer noch), und das würde so bald kein Ende nehmen, und es würde für immer die Marke bleiben. Kauft man Bergwerk auf, wird man kräftig rationalisieren müssen, wie im Moment überall in der Wirtschaft, sonst ist die Marke nicht tragbar, und das würde zum Individualitätsverlust führen, da man die Dinge ändern müsste, die das Besondere an Bergwerk ausgemacht haben.

Aber welcher Bikehersteller kauft in dieser Zeit eine solche Marke ???!!!

Schaun wa mal dann sehn wa schon !    

Gruß Fabian


----------



## daif (17. April 2005)

Guten Abend fatty, guten abend rocky  

bikemax wäre doch müll, ich wäre für ZEG      

(bevor ich jetzt wieder (böse) pn's bekomme: "Achtung Ironie"  )

naja, für die meisten der Stammleute hier im Forum ist BW im eigentlichen Sinne eh schon (seit geraumer Zeit) tot!!! egal ob/wer es weitermacht (es sei denn wir legen die 3,84 Euro zusammen und kaufen BW selbst  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (18. April 2005)

Von mir gibt es 50 Cent!!!


----------



## Torsten (18. April 2005)

Da hier wohl inhaltglich nichts vernünftiges mehr kommt....

==CLOSED==

Torsten
Moderator


----------

